# Cub Cadet oil problem



## doojim (Apr 21, 2011)

Changed the oil in my lt 2180 and found that the oil was a very light tan color and there was air bubbles on the dipstick. Also found oil in the air filter. What would be causing this? The oil was changed before winter with 30 weight oil and about to change for summer. 

Thanks for any help or ideas


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Better check the coolent first. If the coolent leval is low and you top it off and returns to a lower level than it might be in the cooling system. Something is comantanting the oil. Is your Cub Gas? If it is mabey fuel is flooding the engine and running through the rings, from a bad needle and seat in the carb. What does the oil smell like? Big clue. Keep us posted.Bye


----------



## doojim (Apr 21, 2011)

Engine is a 18 horse briggs & straton, air cooled, did detect gas smell. Tractor was purchased in 2005 new, used in summer as lawn mower and lawn tractor, in winter plowed snow. Tractor seems to lose power when going up lite grade hill (as a shallow ditch) with mower running and when turning sharp corners. 

Thank you for your help


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Was the tractor keep out in the cold..condersation maybe in oil.
Losing power..are you useing fresh gas,have you change fuel filter...again maybe condersation in tank.


----------



## 1961cuboriginal (Sep 7, 2014)

Check head gasket


----------



## rdt404 (Apr 20, 2011)

On my 3165 I had to replace the oil breather hose with a longer one , and ran it down to the ground. The oil was contaminating the air filter so bad that air could not get through , I know this because it slowly lost power the shut off and would not start. I pulled the cover and air filter out , and it started up an ran perfectly. Thats when I did the modification and it ran well all summer long , I had to add oil about 1/2 qt every 10 hrs. , but i dont think this is to bad.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

DooJim, You're changing oil from 30w for summer? What oil are you changing to? Did you operate the tractor this winter? Over 40°F you should be using 30w HD and under 40 degrees you should use 5w-30 or 10w-30. You can use the multi-grade at higher temps but should not use straight 30w for cool/cold temps.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry! Duplicate post!


----------



## rdt404 (Apr 20, 2011)

I forgot to add that I changed the air filter , and I use 5-50 Castrol Syntec all year round. And change the oil and filter about every 25 hrs. or yearly.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

rdt404 said:


> I forgot to add that I changed the air filter , and I use 5-50 Castrol Syntec all year round. And change the oil and filter about every 25 hrs. or yearly.


Who specifies that oil for a Briggs V twin air cooled?


----------

